# Gnex constant signal drops.



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey guys. I just moved half way across the country and didn't have a single issue prior to arriving. I'm having a hard time pinpointing am issue.

My data constantly drops and comes back randomly. I had to replace sim card about a year ago and if I remember correctly, I don't recall the data ever coming back on when the sim card was bad. I have tried 2 different roms, purity and UKG nightly. Both have the drops occurring (I know roms don't mess with radios, signal) 
Service is great when I have it, almost full service. This is happening at a very inopportune time. I need my navigation to get around still and with all the drops I've gotten very lost lol.

So what do you guys think? Sim card? Area? My Gnex taking a poop on me and gonna make me buy a new phone?

Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Harleydroid (Sep 17, 2012)

Try *22899 and see if a reset helps out.
This for Verizon gnex


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Harleydroid said:


> Try *22899 and see if a reset helps out.
> This for Verizon gnex


Don't do this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Harleydroid said:


> Try *22899 and see if a reset helps out.
> This for Verizon gnex


No this is not a good idea. Not sure it would do any good any way but you can just take your battery out and pop your Sim in and out if you feel the need to reset.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## brianburen (Jul 14, 2011)

shiznu said:


> No this is not a good idea. Not sure it would do any good any way but you can just take your battery out and pop your Sim in and out if you feel the need to reset.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Why is this a bad idea? Reason I ask is that i was having the same issues (didn't go across country though), after much searching and reading what seems like hundreds of posts in nearly every forum. I found one that said to do the *22899 option. Only you cant dial it, you have to setup a contact with it, then call that contact.

I did the said method and it updated my PRL, and in turn no more drop signals and 4G stayed on more often. I haven't had any issues to date.

That being said if anyone does this based on my experience YOU take full responsibility if it crashes your phone or zaps your SIM.

I await YARLY's educated reply........ since he knows alot about the signals radios and such.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

brianburen said:


> Why is this a bad idea? Reason I ask is that i was having the same issues (didn't go across country though), after much searching and reading what seems like hundreds of posts in nearly every forum. I found one that said to do the *22899 option. Only you cant dial it, you have to setup a contact with it, then call that contact.
> 
> I did the said method and it updated my PRL, and in turn no more drop signals and 4G stayed on more often. I haven't had any issues to date.
> 
> ...


I've never really tried it but have heard reports of it "frying" sim cards. That being said I would also like to hear yarly's input on the subject as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

It doesn't fry your SIM but it does change your prl to a 3g based one. May not hurt anything but it's inaccurate and could potentially keep you from receiving accurate tower updates.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brianburen (Jul 14, 2011)

akellar said:


> It doesn't fry your SIM but it does change your prl to a 3g based one. May not hurt anything but it's inaccurate and could potentially keep you from receiving accurate tower updates.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


There are different PRL's for 3G and 4G? Ok I didn't know that. Thanks for the info...

My next question is: my wife's Droid4 is stock, When i did this i looked at her PRL and it had a higher number than mine. After doing the PRL update and restarting mine matched hers.. again it could have been a fluke on my part, or just got lucky.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just to back akeller up he is correct. There are 2 different prl types and that will give you a 3G prl not good.

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

As already mentioned, don't update your roaming capabilities with *228 whatever. Best you can do on verizon is pull the battery and hope it switches to another tower or updates the PRL (alternatively, airplane mode toggling may do the same). Alternatively, update your radio firmware as handover/dropout issues were fixed for many people on the last few firmware updates.

For navigation, you can cache maps ahead of time so they don't rely on data.

Also, you never mentioned where you moved from and where you moved to, since that factors into coverage. Also didn't mention if you are on 3g or LTE and if the dropouts occur on one or the other (or both). Like if you moved from the Seattle Metro area to rural Billings, Montana, that would clear up a lot of things


----------



## Harleydroid (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry Oman0123 for the wrong information. Did not know it was a bad idea.


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry for the delay of replying everybody. been out and about.

No need to apologize, I actually knew it was a no-no but thanks for trying to help out, I'm just glad my issues have helped others learn some stuff 

I moved from Flint, Michigan to Grand Forks, North Dakota. I have great service here.

I decided to flash Sourcery a couple hours ago and haven't had a single data drop since (about 4 hours strong now).

Coincidence?

Like I said before from what I've gathered, different roms should have no effect on radios/service. The last 3 or 4 days was literally about a half hour I had service then it would drop and come back on in less than a minute and times it would be gone for an hour. It would just connect when it wanted to it seemed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Oman0123 said:


> Sorry for the delay of replying everybody. been out and about.
> 
> No need to apologize, I actually knew it was a no-no but thanks for trying to help out, I'm just glad my issues have helped others learn some stuff
> 
> ...


Was it good before then in the same area? Maybe it was just a problem with a cell tower or service in general. I apologize if I missed something just throwing that out there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

Yup. It was fantastic when it was working. 
Bars aren't exactly accurate but when it showed full service, It flew when browsing or whatever I was doing before it would drop.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Harleydroid said:


> Try *22899 and see if a reset helps out.
> This for Verizon gnex


BAD Advise... Plus it most likely won't work anyways since the SIM will block this call from performing any update. BUT since the Gnexus is a 4G device, it has a SIM which took away the purpose of 3G PRL updating via *228... I'd say your device is faulty as there were a bunch of these that rolled out in the beginning of 2012. I had to swap mine out 5 times before I got a good device....


----------

